

How we use feature-switching at FreeAgent - lylo
http://engineering.freeagent.com/2012/09/04/switching-wings-mid-flight/

======
giulianob
What happens when the new feature relies on a different version of the
database schema?

~~~
ropiku
We make sure that the code works with and without the migration. Or you can
flip a feature switch as part of the migration.

